# تكييف هواء الطائرات من الالف الى الياء بالشرح والصور



## karamhanfy (18 أبريل 2008)

الموضوع جهزته ورفعته فى منتدى التبريد والتكييف واليكم الرابط نسأل الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا
ولا تنسونا بالدعاء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t484365.html


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

نشكر مهندسنا الكريم علي الاستجابه لدعوتنا بفتح موضوع يتناول تكييف الطائرات مماثل لذات الموضوع المفتوح بقسم التبريد و التكييف .... 

و استأذن مهندسنا الكريم في اعادة رفع نفس المرفق هنا .... 

و الشكر موصول له .... و اتمني من الساده الاعضاء التفاعل مع الموضوع و ارهاق صاحبه بالاستفسارات 

تحياتي  

( حمل الملف من المرفقات )​


----------



## karamhanfy (18 أبريل 2008)

*اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وينفع الامة جميعا*

الى السيد المحترم م/ المصرى
شكراا على كلامك الجميل وانا تحت امرك انت وكل اعضاء منتدى هندسة الطيران
بارك الله فى الامة جميعا وبارك فيك
اخوكم كرم نصار


----------



## اراس الكردي (12 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
وتسلم يدك على الموضوع


----------



## كريم يونس (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على تعاونكم مع جميع الاعضاء بدون استثاء راجين لكم الصحة والعافية


----------



## عبدالمجيد لطرش (3 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله على هذا يا م المصري و اود ان ان يكون اكثر من هذا و شكرا.


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ... :56:


----------



## alake (18 يوليو 2010)

تسلم


----------



## dreams1804 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك*


----------



## مسلم موحد بإن الله (10 نوفمبر 2010)

أه موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك

لكن أولا نصنع الطائرة و إن شاء الله نفكر في التكييف فما رأيك؟

.


----------



## saad_srs (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## yasser alieldin (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## عماد المشهداني (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الطيب الذي يستحق كل التقدير​


----------



## meid79 (7 يناير 2011)

If super cooling is applied in the environmental control system of an aircraft flying at sea level in the tropics will there be a chance that water will be coming from the system? Explain why or why not


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على طرح الموضوع و ننتظر عطاءات الزملاء المتخصصين ذو التجربة 
كما ارجو المرور على موضوعاتي عساها تكون مفيدة و هي تبحث في الأسس 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## Omar Sawalha (11 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووور جدا


----------

